# Sump crack repair



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a hair line crack in my alloy sump, wanted to know if this can be repaired.

Was thinking something like JB weld, is this suitable? 

Thanks


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

ams_sxi said:


> I have a hair line crack in my alloy sump, wanted to know if this can be repaired.
> 
> Was thinking something like JB weld, is this suitable?
> 
> Thanks


Would you be happy with a repaired sump? Isn't it easier to replace?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would find a local welding shop and see if it can be Tig welded. It is usually possible but it can be difficult because the oil soaks into the metal, through the crack and needs to be removed before welding otherwise it will be impossible.
I know a sump is not cheap but it is sometimes the better option to have the sump changed and repair the damaged one as a spare.
I have seen quite a lot of VW and Fiat engines with cracked sumps.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I would just replace it. As it will have to come off anyway. Plus good excuse for an oil and filter change 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

How has the crack occurred, have you ran over something hence causing the crack or has it appeared due to fatigue?
Also where is the crack? is it in a corner or is it on a flat surface?
You can repair the sump if you find a decent welder/fabricator as above I would have it Tig welded as it introduces less stress into the metal. And they would need to prep the weld by grinding it down so again it would depend on the thickness but if its a bought item that should not be a problem.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably as easy to replace IMO.
It'll have to be welded off the car anyway and by the time it is suitably cleaned up for welding you would be quicker getting a new one.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

the crack has appeared just about the sump bolt. 
I think it has occurred due to previous mechanics not using a torque wrench when tightening the sump bolt.

The crack is on a flat surface. Was thinking of using this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-P...221236?hash=item3a9b83fb74:g:WG8AAOSw0vBUZKVZ

The original sump is around £170 which i cannot afford, i have seen cheap aftermarket ones on ebay for £20-30 but have read reviews where the fitment is not great. So abit stuck what to do..


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Might work but you would still need to take the sump off, waste of time trying it from the outside.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

What vehicle is it?
Most pattern sumps do not fit as well as factory. The trick is to leave all the bolts loose until they are ALL started on the correct threads and then tighten each bolt a couple of turns at a time to pull the sump up slowly.
You can also make each hole slightly larger to allow for a little more movement but obviously you cannot then send it back.
You need to work quickly to avoid the gasket glue skinning over.
If you are really stuck, clean and scrub the area with brake cleaner and flush the crack, it will weep oil. If you do it a couple of times it will not be as bad. Do not touch anything with your fingers or get any oil on the surrounding surface just let the brake cleaner evaporate for a minute or two.
Loctite SL5980 gasket sealer is the stickiest I have used. Have you ever tried to remove a transit front engine cover? Wear gloves better still wear gloves, eye protection, overalls, cap etc and do not get it on anything else. It it the devils own job to remove from anything.
It is possible once the area is clean to seal around the crack and the sump plug to make an oil tight seal that might last a while. Spread the gasket glue out over the cleaned area so that you get as large an area to stick to as possible.
You will need to go all around or completely cover the sump plug as the crack will go right through the threads and it will leak at the washer.
The best solution is still a new sump or remove and have the old one repaired.


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

If its on the threaded area you are best replacing im afraid.
Loctite/gasket sealant will probably not work IMO due to the oil already being in the crack and also the heat of the engine running down into the sump and causing the sealant to get hot/soft and probably not sealing.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Aroldite...

Until you can afford a new one that is.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you need to repair it. Degrease with brake cleaner, sand it to rough the area up.
Than repair it with glass fibre repair kit. 
Cover the plug completely and as much of the sump as possible.
Next time when you need to change the oil, suck the sump empty.
Fixed that way, leaking wash machine drums, hot water tanks, gearboxes, sumps and fuel tanks
It need to be 100 % grease free.
It will last a long while, use enough layers and cover a big enough area.
Drive it for a long time and safe up for a new sump.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

jimi_boom said:


> If its on the threaded area you are best replacing im afraid.
> Loctite/gasket sealant will probably not work IMO due to the oil already being in the crack and also the heat of the engine running down into the sump and causing the sealant to get hot/soft and probably not sealing.


Its above the sump bolt and not near the threaded area.

Was thinking of using this, says can be used for sump repair? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-P...221236?hash=item3a9b83fb74:g:WG8AAOSw0vBUZKVZ



Sh1ner said:


> What vehicle is it?
> Most pattern sumps do not fit as well as factory. The trick is to leave all the bolts loose until they are ALL started on the correct threads and then tighten each bolt a couple of turns at a time to pull the sump up slowly.
> You can also make each hole slightly larger to allow for a little more movement but obviously you cannot then send it back.
> You need to work quickly to avoid the gasket glue skinning over.
> ...


Its a golf mk4 tdi, only a run around car and hardly used therefore not wanting to spend alot for a new genuine sump.

Have seen this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Bora-1...795195?hash=item1e90f1f63b:g:3JEAAOSwfcVT~fqG 
But obviously weary it being too cheap and not fitting correctly..


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

If the crack is not in the threads then I would be wondering how did overtightening the sump plug cause a crack somewhere else? Cracks rarely start and finish where they show and it is very likely there is more that is not yet visible.
I would be sure that using my method I would stop the leak as it has been described. However I have many years experience of such things.
If you are not confident then take it to someone who is.
The replacement sump you have found seems like good value and that would be my choice. It can be matched up before fitting to ensure it is ok to use.
Why not talk to the supplier. I have used them before and there service has always been very good.
Again, if you are not confident in doing the job then let someone who is do it for you.


----------



## HubertK (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-M...864009?hash=item4d4dfc5409:g:3kMAAOSwo4pYGej~

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-VOLK...:MK+IV&hash=item41b6c7361e:g:UNkAAOSw4shX7nHH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-M...821016?hash=item3d2af6c758:g:L9UAAOSwA3dYJmk2

I wouldn't risk trying to fix it when every scrap yard in UK will probably have one for sale for 20-30.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

sod glass fiber repair,,, use upol easysand bodyfiller or better still, super glue...

just get a second hand one


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

HubertK said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-M...864009?hash=item4d4dfc5409:g:3kMAAOSwo4pYGej~
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-VOLK...:MK+IV&hash=item41b6c7361e:g:UNkAAOSw4shX7nHH
> 
> ...


Given the numbers of these engines that were produced, I'd be astonished if you couldn't find a second hand one in reasonable nick for not much money.


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Talking from experience the cheap ebay ones are pointless. I put one on because a friend hand one lying in the shed. Cracked it again about 100miles later. Got the origonal one welded and never any bother after that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

